# red and gray scuff pad



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

does anyone know????????


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

i dont think you can refer to them as a "grit"...............as you wondering what to use them with??


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

grey is similar to 600 wet or 500 dry



red or maroon is similar to 320 dry or 400 dry


for scuffing ALWAYS use a grey pad



white is very fine somewhere between 800-1000 grit dry


----------



## BLUE GENIE (Aug 9, 2006)

magic carpet....


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

they also have a yellow or gold pad........thats more close to 800-1000

the white is close to 1200-1500


.......in my opinion


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 9 2006, 02:58 AM~5930723
> *grey is similar to 600 wet or 500 dry
> red or maroon is similar to 320 dry or 400 dry
> for scuffing ALWAYS use a grey pad
> ...


Yep


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 9 2006, 01:58 AM~5930723
> *grey is similar to 600 wet or 500 dry
> red or maroon is similar to 320 dry or 400 dry
> for scuffing ALWAYS use a grey pad
> ...


here at my job we carry the maroon, grey, white.....but from the looks of it the grey seems to be more ruff then the maroon



just went outside to the warehouse and double checked


part# 7446 is Grey Box (Dark grey pad)----Rough for Blending

part# 7447 is Maroon Box (Maroon pad)----General Purpose

part# 7448 is Blue Box ( light Grey)-----Fine Grit


got the light and dark grey mixed up :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2006, 10:17 AM~5940213
> *here at my job we carry the maroon, grey, white.....but from the looks of it the grey seems to be more ruff then the maroon
> just went outside to the warehouse and double checked
> part# 7446 is Grey Box (Light grey pad)----Rough for Blending
> ...


thats tru, glad you pointed that out! sometimes when i scuff down plastic bumper covers at work the grey will leave some deep ass scratches and the maroon wont?


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

damn....looks like every job got different colors.............hope the info everyone gave u was enough


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

The gray 3M scuff pads are listed as "ultra-fine" they are less
coarse than the maroon ones which are listed as "general purpose"


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's a good chart


http://www.evergreen.edu/biophysics/techno...bric/finish.pdf


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

the grey pads are definately finer than the red, I only ever use the grey, they work perfectly for blending, The only way they would "leave deep scratches" would be if you pick something up along the way, like a piece of sand or pebble glass etc. GREY definatley finer than RED!

SWITCHCRAFT definately knows his shit too!


----------

